# Is the name "Juno" too close to the "No" command?



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

We pick up our 8-week-old German Shepherd girl tomorrow morning (!!!!) and one of the names we're considering is Juno. Our only concern is that we don't want to pick any names close to a command....in this case, the fact that it has "no" included in the name (although the emphasis is, of course, on the first half of the name).

I've seen the name used quite a bit for puppies and was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on whether this name will cause any trouble with training or any kind of confusion for her. I want to make the training and communication process as easy as possible without introducing unnecessary roadblocks.

Thanks for any help anyone can offer!!

Robb


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You can use "NEIN" which is "NO" in German.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe...but I hardly ever use No as a command since it doesn't actually mean to do anything. 

Generally the purpose of No is to interrupt the behavior...so I usually use a Eh-eh or equally irritating sound that resembles a buzzer and a goose that's been stepped on. Usually seems to be more effective than No...No is used too often to generally have much meaning.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree, I think I have told Stark "NO" maybe.... twice in his 15 months of life?

I use "ah ah" and re-direct. Using commands to interrupt the behaviour is far more important, such as if he is chasing a bird, give him the STAY command or the DOWN command instead of just yelling "NO". "NO" really has no meaning, you can use the "STOP" command which essentially means, don't move, don't bark, don't do anything until I give you the next command.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I usually just curse at Ike under my breath ... 

I use "Oops" as a negative marker for Dottie in agility.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We hardly ever say no either- usually the international 'no-no' sound of eh-eh. Besides, Juno starts out with so much more, you'll have her at Ju


----------



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! This was extremely helpful!! If we choose Juno as her name, I now have no reservations.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I bet your dog will quickly learn that JUno is not the same as NO. There's also the tone of voice when you cheerfully call your dog as opposed to exclaiming No! 
These are smart dogs, it will know the difference. (Pun 4 fun)


----------



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to thank everyone again for your thoughts! We brought her home yesterday and her name is......Juno!!

Thanks everyone!!


----------

